# Updated Smartphone Feedback Thread



## Administrator

*Thread Title: Updated Smartphone Feedback Thread*

We're pleased to announce that we have launched a new smartphone view on the site, in addition to the recently added mobile view in the last upgrade. This version has been designed to have a cleaner look, to fit really nicely into mobile (iPhone, Android) browsers, and unlike most normal web based skins will also include features that are normally reserved for desktop or phone applications. We built this as we realize you all spend more time today on your phones on the forum than you did 2 years ago, and we want to get the mobile view to a place where you can do everything (and more!) that you can do on desktop.

A few notes as I know many of you may have questions:

* This does not replace the free or paid in-apps that you have, such as any mobile apps. This is web-only.
* This new skin will only show when you access the site from a modern (Android 4+, iPhone) phone. It will not show for older phones or for tablets, blackberries or windows phones.
* Please give us some time as we work through bugs. Give it a try, give us feedback in our mobile thread url, and give it a chance. Every change needs time to get used to!​

​
If you visit the site from your mobile phone, you'll get the new view automatically. You can login, post, reply, upload photos, view your private messages and more. You can also use the legacy mobile view by choosing the top left menu and Exit Enhanced Mobile Mode.

The feedback thread for any bugs, etc, please post below. 

***Please let use know the device, software version, and browser being used if reporting any issues.*

Thanks!


----------



## PhillyGuy13

It was a little disconcerting when it popped up, but overall I like the new look. The navigating takes a little getting used to, but I think after some usage it will get easier.

I do like that you can see the thread authors, which you couldn't do from mobile before. It's sometimes easier to find threads by author as many titles are similar.

I have an iPhone 5

Great job


----------



## michzz

I like the look and absolutely love that a huge ad doesn't take over the screen before I can get to the login.

iPhone 5S
iOS 8 beta


----------



## PBear

I really hate it. I don't like the big pink bar, and I can only see about three posts in the "latest" view. Between the ad banner, the pink app header, and the scroll bar on the bottom, only about half the screen seems to be left in landscape mode. Not quite as bad in portrait, but then it's many more narrow lines instead of fewer wider lines.

Just don't like it at all. Haven't been online much because of that.

C


----------



## PhillyGuy13

PBear-

If you click on the 3 pink lines in upper left corner, you can then select "Exit Enhanced mobile view" and it reverts back to the old mobile view...


----------



## MsStacy

PhillyGuy13 said:


> PBear-
> 
> If you click on the 3 pink lines in upper left corner, you can then select "Exit Enhanced mobile view" and it reverts back to the old mobile view...


Thank you PhillyGuy!!!!
Admittedly, I'm a creature of habit and don't like change, but I couldn't navigate this new thing at all. I'm back to the old view & much happier. 

I do like that the new update would allow things to be done that couldn't be done on mobile before, but right now it's not worth it to me.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I haven't figured out though, how to get back to the new view from the old view, without clearing my cookies and history.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

Hello, 

Right now, the only way to revert back to the new view is to clear your browser history and cache. We are looking into adding a button to change the mobile views but that is a future feature. 

Thank you for your inquiry!

~KM, community support


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Thanks for the reply Yungster! Keep up the good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson

PBear posted almost exactly what I was going to say. I like the desktop features that weren't previously available via mobile, but the new mobile interface just takes up too much real estate on a phone screen.


----------



## Grayson

Something else I've noticed, registration page doesn't display all required fields on Safari for iPhone. I'd considered retiring this nick and registering a new one, as I'm something of a different person in a different place in life these days, but the registration form isn't complete.


----------



## Administrator

Grayson said:


> PBear posted almost exactly what I was going to say. I like the desktop features that weren't previously available via mobile, but the new mobile interface just takes up too much real estate on a phone screen.





Grayson said:


> Something else I've noticed, registration page doesn't display all required fields on Safari for iPhone. I'd considered retiring this nick and registering a new one, as I'm something of a different person in a different place in life these days, but the registration form isn't complete.


What version of iPhone are you using and with what OS? Also in the settings (3 dots on the right) you can adjust the font and how many posts per page you see at a time, makes it a bit clearer IMO 
KN Community Support


----------



## Grayson

Iphone 5S freshly updated to 8.2, but registration issue was present prior to update to 8, as well.


----------



## Grayson

Selecting a post on mobile is being twitchy, too, so...new reply instead of edit.

To be more specific, the registration screen on my phone isn't offering the fields for email address, so registration can't be completed.

As for adjustments, it's not a matter of the posts per page crowding the screen, it's the necessary elements:: banner menu at the top, ad below readable area, thread navigation (which I know can be hidden, but then frequent unhides in long threads), then browser controls at the bottom. Doesn't leave a lot of room to read posts, regardless of how many are set to display in preferences.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife

Actually the new mobile looks like the Topify app. Didn't like that either except that the messaging was better I thought. Glad I found this thread so I could get back to the classic view. I had tried a crap load of stuff to do it prior to that. 

Ray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

I don't really care about looks old or new. My issue is that so much of your website is missing from the mobile version. Mobile versions should solely focus on formatting for little screens and accomidate the lack of a mouse hover. All features should stay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself

michzz said:


> I like the look and absolutely love that a huge ad doesn't take over the screen before I can get to the login.
> 
> iPhone 5S
> iOS 8 beta


I have an iphone 4s and that's exactly what mine does. HUGE ads, have to figure out how to scroll past them.


----------



## Administrator

Can you post a screenshot of the giant ads please?

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Great mobile app - but one bug. iPhone 5 + 6. If a poster is blocked but is the last one posting on a thread, the participated and subscribed lists still are updated. That seems correct. However if the user selects the thread, it creates an error if the blocked user is the first post on a new page. It will say something like page 31 of 32 and try to display the new page, but the blocking filter kicks in and prevents display of the post - so the app errors out.

You could test by creating 2 users, block one, fill a page (probably relevant only to the specific device settings on how many lines per page), make a new post by the blocked user and try to display it from the other user.

Otherwise great app - can you make the pink color user adjustable?

Thanks


----------



## Administrator

Regarding the colour there is a light and dark mode in the settings you can choose from 

Regarding what you're reporting with the block issue can you also take a screenshot of what you're seeing so I can make sure we replicate it correctly?

Kyle


----------

